
Why It’s a Good Idea to Be a JavaScript Developer, and What it Takes to Be One - tswicegood
http://www.clientcide.com/deep-thoughts/why-its-a-good-idea-to-be-a-javascript-developer-and-what-it-takes-to-be-one/
======
kls
This article is really spot on, but the trick is that you have too be good.
The market is flooded with designer come JS hack who learn a little jQuery and
pitch themselves as a front end developer. I have done alot of development
over 15 or so years and freelance doing Java, .NET, Database, SOA, iPhone,
Android and JavaScript over the past 8 months I have not had a contract doing
anything but JavaScript. I am so flooded with JavaScript work that I could not
even get to one of the other projects even if I wanted to and JavaScript
development seems to afford a 30% premium over any of the other work, iPhone
coming a close second. Like the author said, it feels almost like the .com
boom all over again.

------
lenni
I am a front end dev and do exactly the sort of stuff he's mentioned. I just
find it very dissatifying work. Everybody from marketing and their dog has an
opinion about how the website should behave and look, which leads to endless
discussions. Nobody cares if you use Python or Java in the server.

Front end is often seen as just one step up from a web designer.

